# Citizen Chronographs...Let's See Yours



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Citizen makes some nice chronos. Which one(s) do you have?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Three of my five Citizen watches are chronographs.

*Blue Angels AT8020-03L*









*Attesa AT8040-57E*









*Aqualand BJ2128-05E*


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's one of them.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Great thread Sugman|>|> So many AWEsome Chronos already;-)

Wearing this one today: Citizen Signature Moon Phase fly-back Chrono AV3013-54E


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Have had both of these for a while now, and still like them, but they see precious little time on my wrist.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

So many Chronos, So much time. 
In looking, I found that most of my Attesa have a chrono function. 
Even my Signature Grand Complication has a chrono function, 
but I believe the OP (Sugman) is calling for watches whose primary function is Chronograph.
In that spirit I give you Citizen Signature Fly-back Chrono AV1000-57A ....cal. e260.... (on Navihawk mesh)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Mototime: **Wow!** Loving those two Chronos. Mine have been getting precious little wrist-time as well, but this thread is helping|>|>


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

PS The "Ron Swanson" cal 2100 was a gateway watch for me (Long since sold)


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Felt like a gold chrono and got me this CA0452-01P (Asia). Comes on a nice croc strap but put it on a dark brown rally to dress it down for more casual wear.

Sorry for the mid-date change!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@TheBrownHope: Really nice Chrono "Made in Japan"|>|>


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

aafanatic said:


> @TheBrownHope: Really nice Chrono "Made in Japan"|>|>


Thank you sir! Dressing it down was definitely an experiment but it worked. Another thing I loved about it... it's an Eco-Drive without the "Eco-Drive" label!


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Wore the first one today, a recent acquisition. Nearly all my Citizens are Chronos, I only have 4 that aren't, although my first Skyhawk does have the capability.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@cghorr01: AWEsome collection!

Wore this one today;-) Signature Fly-Back Chrono cal e260


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

cghorr01 said:


> Wore the first one today, a recent acquisition. Nearly all my Citizens are Chronos, I only have 4 that aren't, although my first Skyhawk does have the capability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with aafanatic. Awesome collection. I was gonna post my JY8030-83E because that is my ALL-TIME favorite quartz/Eco that I own. I generally don't see much love for it on the net but for some reason they pop up on eBay almost daily and a ton of people are bidding on 'em.

What is the model 2nd from left (blue dial)?


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

ricPe said:


> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


Where did you get your CB5860? I've been eyeing the cream/beige dial or the black dial with brown leather strap.


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

TheBrownHope said:


> Agree with aafanatic. Awesome collection. I was gonna post my JY8030-83E because that is my ALL-TIME favorite quartz/Eco that I own. I generally don't see much love for it on the net but for some reason they pop up on eBay almost daily and a ton of people are bidding on 'em.
> 
> What is the model 2nd from left (blue dial)?


Perpetual Chrono atomic time. This particular one is a limited edition, I picked it up here on the forum. The colors, strap and deployment clasp are all perfect for me. I love this watch. I don't recall the exact model number.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

TheBrownHope said:


> Agree with aafanatic. Awesome collection. I was gonna post my JY8030-83E because that is my ALL-TIME favorite quartz/Eco that I own. I generally don't see much love for it on the net but for some reason they pop up on eBay almost daily and a ton of people are bidding on 'em.
> 
> What is the model 2nd from left (blue dial)?


I love my Navihawk as well, but it is the ONLY Citizen I ever bought on a bracelet that I positively HATED! I immediately swapped it for a strapcode super engineer II. The short lugs make it a tight fit but under wearing condition the end links don't contact the case. The bracelet is 23mm all the way to the clasp, it doesn't taper, so it keeps in the styling of how big the watch is and imo looks amazing on it.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@cghorr01: Nice engineer II. What about the Navihawk mesh bracelet?


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @cghorr01: Nice engineer II. What about the Navihawk mesh bracelet?


I hated it actually, that's why I got the engineer. The only citizen I've ever had that I didn't like the oem bracelet on. I think the engineer looks better too, imo. Not a fan of that mesh bracelet at all lol.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@cghorr01: I am really glad that you found something that you like better!
Since it's 23mm, which is uncommon, and the mesh tapers, which is also uncommon, you could easily sell it here|>|>
Or hold on to it in case you ever sell so that you have the original;-)

PS lovin' this thread.


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @cghorr01: I am really glad that you found something that you like better!
> Since it's 23mm, which is uncommon, and the mesh tapers, which is also uncommon, you could easily sell it here|>|>
> Or hold on to it in case you ever sell so that you have the original;-)
> 
> PS lovin' this thread.


Yea I was surprised strapcode had it in 23mm, and that it actually fit because the lugs are so short. It worked out great. I've been hanging on to it think as you said, if I ever sold it I'd have the original, but I'm never selling it. I LOVE my Navihawk. Wonder what that mesh bracelet would sell for. Any ideas on that? It's like new condition.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

ricPe said:


> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


Luke, I am your father. First CB Chrono Pilot I've seen on here, nice to see people actually buy them.










I think I've used the chronograph function exactly once in 12 years, right after I bought it, just to try it out. I never need to time things, I just like watches with subdials...


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Luke, I am your father. First CB Chrono Pilot I've seen on here, nice to see people actually buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that as4020 in Titanium? The difference between yours and mine cb are so small they are hard to spot.

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, titanium Chrono Pilot caliber E670, so AS4050-51E. The differences are hard to spot indeed, but the functionality of the E660 is actually pretty different from the E670:
- 24 city/time zone selection vs local time selection
- power reserve meter vs no power reserve meter
- EU/CHN/JPN/US reception vs EU only reception
- 1 second chronograph vs 1/20 second chronograph

The E670 suits all my needs, and while the differences are small, I prefer the E670 dial layout with the Promaster logo in the top center.
I'm not entirely convinced by the additional duplicate function positions on the E660 either, but I guess it's symmetrical.
E660 CHR = E670 CHR (duplicate on E660)
E660 ALM = E670 ALM (duplicate on E660)
E660 TME = E670 TME (duplicate on E660, triplicate on E670)

E670 L-TM is in increments of 1 hour, so more or less city selection without cities.
E670 -0- (zero positioning of hands) is hidden under E660 CHR and crown position 2.
E670 CAL (set calender manually) is hidden under E660 SET and crown position 2.

The thing to take away from all this though is that these calibers are just digital computers with analogue displays, it's very nifty.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

@CitizenPromaster - I wondered the same if people bought them because I never see customer reviews much less actual reviews of them. Guess that makes it much more special and unique to own! Great call out on the caliber differences. The big ones for me are radio reception and power reserve. So I've been looking at the CB's. Originally, I wanted the AS4020-44H (silver dial, black subs... A TRUE BEAUTY!) but I didn't want to pay for a radio controlled function that's basically non-functional where I am.

@ricPe - Where did you get yours?

Looking to make a purchase soon but it's a toss up for me between these two below. The cream/beige is certainly different and I'm gravitating towards that one simply because I don't really need yet ANOTHER black dial watch in my collection!


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

cghorr01 said:


> I love my Navihawk as well, but it is the ONLY Citizen I ever bought on a bracelet that I positively HATED! I immediately swapped it for a strapcode super engineer II. The short lugs make it a tight fit but under wearing condition the end links don't contact the case. The bracelet is 23mm all the way to the clasp, it doesn't taper, so it keeps in the styling of how big the watch is and imo looks amazing on it.


Hah! Yeah I said it was my favorite watch but forgot to say my LEAST favorite bracelet. I think the watch looks awesome on a mesh but where the bracelet transitions to links is certainly CLUNKY at best. Once I sized it to 6.75 and put it on, the remaining links no longer looked fluid. Looks like I forced it into shape. I think it's more for larger wrists. Wore it out once and it added too much weight. Felt like I was wearing a freakin' BowFlex dumbell on my wrist. And at 6.75, the deployant would unclasp too easily.

I put it on a black leather strap with white contrast stitching. Way more comfortable. Here's mine...


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

TheBrownHope said:


> @CitizenPromaster - I wondered the same if people bought them because I never see customer reviews much less actual reviews of them. Guess that makes it much more special and unique to own! Great call out on the caliber differences. The big ones for me are radio reception and power reserve. So I've been looking at the CB's. Originally, I wanted the AS4020-44H (silver dial, black subs... A TRUE BEAUTY!) but I didn't want to pay for a radio controlled function that's basically non-functional where I am.


Yeah, it's a no-brainer if you live out of range of the EU signal. Power reserve is nice to have, but on my U680 it just makes me OCD about keeping it at 'full' charge lol


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Signature Grand Complication BZ0016-50Eb-)


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

@TheBrownHope i bought it in Dicta shop in Croatia 9 months ago. i actualy thought i was buying as4020, only later realised it was a different model but i didn't care.

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

TheBrownHope said:


> @CitizenPromaster - I wondered the same if people bought them because I never see customer reviews much less actual reviews of them. Guess that makes it much more special and unique to own! Great call out on the caliber differences. The big ones for me are radio reception and power reserve. So I've been looking at the CB's. Originally, I wanted the AS4020-44H (silver dial, black subs... A TRUE BEAUTY!) but I didn't want to pay for a radio controlled function that's basically non-functional where I am.
> 
> @ricPe - Where did you get yours?
> 
> ...


How much would you be willing to pay for a brand new AS4020-44BB then? I know of one NOS at a dealer who is looking to sell.
And you can emulate the signal: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/clock...mulator-radio-controlled-watches-4454074.html










Edit: The dealer was using old photo's, but he seems to have a good deal on the new version too. Otherwise buy from Italy, they have the lowed prices from dealers.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

CitizenPromaster said:


> TheBrownHope said:
> 
> 
> > @CitizenPromaster - I wondered the same if people bought them because I never see customer reviews much less actual reviews of them. Guess that makes it much more special and unique to own! Great call out on the caliber differences. The big ones for me are radio reception and power reserve. So I've been looking at the CB's. Originally, I wanted the AS4020-44H (silver dial, black subs... A TRUE BEAUTY!) but I didn't want to pay for a radio controlled function that's basically non-functional where I am.
> ...


The new one is available from Relojes de Moda for a pretty good price. I just struggle with deciding on what I want.

Does he have a 44H silver dial? They didn't carry that one over to the new CB's I believe.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

No silver dial. Maybe one day. Save yourself for her. Wear a silver purity ring instead


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Lowed prices? lol. Lowest prices in Italy. And you get free corona! #TooSoon?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen CA0120-51A







Citizen Bullhead


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Calibre 2100


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

https://static.watchtime.com/wp-con...en_Tsuno_Chronograph_Racer_whitedial_1000.jpg

If you like the functionality of a mechanical chronograph wrist watch but don't want the hassles of dealing with all their annoying idiosyncrasies, this is the watch for you. I wore it for a month and used the chrono features frequently without the slightest concern of not resetting properly, of jamming up, etc. Worked perfectly every time.

heb


----------



## TimoJK (Feb 8, 2018)

Navihawk








Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you notice that the seconds stopwatch hand is off to the right a little bit? It's misaligned to the right a little bit. My Citizen world time chronograph's seconds stopwatch hand is also a little bit off like yours is, but mine is off to the left a little bit every time that I reset the stopwatch to zero. I tried adjusting it but it still stays to the left a little bit every time that I reset the stopwatch to zero. My watch doesn't have a sweep stopwatch seconds hand. It ticks second to second when I turn the stopwatch on. I've noticed that the Citizen watch models that do not have a sweep seconds stopwatch hand all have misaligned stopwatch seconds hands when resetting the stopwatch to zero.

The Great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodiy (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Citizen Bullhead 1971 by Russ, on Flickr

Citizen "Spider" ~1973 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> ricPe said:
> 
> 
> > Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk
> ...


Here I am! Bought it in Italy 12 years ago. I am still amazed everytime I look at it!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

67-9038 from 1976.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 15138101


Nice!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm having a vintage digital week.
Today it's a Citizen Ana-Digi...


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

My all titanium Skyhawk.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

My all titanium Skyhawk.
View attachment 15184061
View attachment 15184061

View attachment 15184063


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker Loving these SST U700s

JW0010-52E


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I got this one back on it's original bracelet AV1000-57A


----------



## Aero2001 (Sep 25, 2014)

Titanium chrono (from 2016) with its newest companion.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this SST JW0010-52E



I never think of putting this Sailhawk in the Chrono thread, but it actually has a pretty cool Race Timer Chrono. The second hand travels backwards for a preset count down to start, then goes into race timing


----------



## shez58 (Apr 30, 2021)

Attesa CC4015-51E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@shez58 Welcome to the forum That Attesa ACT is amazing. I find the bezel inserts and crystals on these are unexplainably better Thanks for sharing yours with us.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just bought a Citizen Promaster CA0711-80H 200M Divers for $280 AUD and it's been fantastic! I took it to the beach the other day nearly forgot the crown was undone...


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

FORMULa said:


>


I just bought one too! Great looking pilot watch...


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I just bought one too! Great looking pilot watch...


You'll like it and It is a looker...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

T


FORMULa said:


> You'll like it and It is a looker...


Thanks mate


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

AT2121-50L










CA4220-80L









Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A










AT4008-51E










AT4004-52E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shez58 (Apr 30, 2021)

Citizen Attesa CC4015-51E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@shez58 That's a beautiful F950 One of my favorite movements


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like (Jun 6, 2021)

The military-style one is my beater/chore watch, and the panda is super flexible - it can be dressed up or down. I love having a couple cheap-ish quartz watches in the collection.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET (Jul 27, 2019)

My three chronos 😁


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaNgErMoUsE_DET said:


> My three chronos 😁
> View attachment 15944773


Does Wow, Wow and Wow cover it ?


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue Bullhead Tsuno Chrono Racer. The E210 movement is impressive.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@DaNgErMoUsE_DET Great work 
Just got my Grand Complication back from COA for a little TLC


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Signature Titanium Moon Phase Fly-Back Chrono AV3013-54E


----------



## Jonathan Davies (Dec 29, 2015)

My all original chrono from 1978. Automatic bullhead running at 28,800 bph.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love this beast! ISO rated for under $300. The only thing is she weighs 195g!!


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

67-9119 "Spider" 1977


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Haven't worn this in a long time...figured today's a good day to get it out.


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

From a couple weeks ago, my '76 Citizen Chronograph 67-9038 (recently returned from service by Brian "31 Jewels" Leiser) on Forstner beads of rice.


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

A few of mine


----------



## buddhashenglong (Mar 29, 2018)

Black Panther with the B612 movement is dead on accurate. I've had it over a month and it's been in perfect sync with my MULTI BAND 6 Casios.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

A few of mine


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## struto.69 (6 mo ago)

*CITIZEN AT4025-01E
Numbered Edition P-CAT*


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Signature Titanium Fly-back Chrono AV1016-57E (and this year-old thread)


----------



## struto.69 (6 mo ago)

struto.69 said:


> *CITIZEN AT4025-01E
> Numbered Edition P-CAT*


So, my wife bought this for me, and I was so excited to get it on my wrist that I let a JEWELER size the band (which is rubber with metal accents, and requires that one cut it down to size)... They ruined it by cutting too close to the post, and the band pulled through the weakened rubber that was barely holding the post in place. I've found the replacement band, and I intend to have it installed by a watch shop, and not sized.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@struto.69 Welcome to the forum  What an awesome looking watch! And a thoughtful gift  
I am so sorry to hear about your watch strap cutting catastrophe  I think we have all been there. Permanently cutting a new strap can be gut wrenching. 

(Thought we could use a photo)


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

aafanatic said:


> @struto.69 Welcome to the forum  What an awesome looking watch! And a thoughtful gift
> I am so sorry to hear about your watch strap cutting catastrophe  I think we have all been there. Permanently cutting a new strap can be gut wrenching.
> 
> (Thought we could use a photo)
> View attachment 16771527


Got my eye on this beautiful watch for a while now. As soon it's shining in a local showcase, it will me mine 😃


----------

